# Was there ever a consensus about if you it's worth upgrading to firmware v1.5.0 on a R6?



## badcap1 (Jan 22, 2022)

Was there ever a consensus about if you it's worth upgrading to firmware v1.5.0 on a R6?


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 7, 2022)

I was just wondering the same, but for my R5. Honestly I'm just going to update it, Canon would have made a statement or people would have kept screaming about it, or both, if it were an actual issue.


----------



## Viggo (Feb 7, 2022)

Oh, the issues are VERY real.. But, after the sixth (!) update to 1.5 mine finally works. So if you’re having issues you can go back to 1.4, or go back and forth until it works. And yes, 1.5 is a lot better. With electronic shutter I have very close to 100% hit rate with for example a cyclist coming straight at me. It’s also better at erratic movements now. And the body detect when face/eye isn’t visible is a very, very nice upgrade.


----------

